# A. Fernadez Signature Series Robusto Habano Cigar Review - Loved it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

From all I read, and the cigars I have smoked, I'm coming to trust Fernandez as one of the best makers in the industry. This cigar has an excellen...

Read the full review here: A. Fernadez Signature Series Robusto Habano Cigar Review - Loved it


----------

